# How much did you pay for your 2015 Murano?



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

How much did you end up paying for the out-the-door cost for your 2015 Murano? I'm doing some research to figure out what price would be fair to both me and the dealer. Specifically, I'm looking at the Murano S but the numbers for any other version would still be helpful so I could see how far below the MSRP you were able to get.


Thanks


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

We paid $40,016 total with plates and registration. 2015 Murano SV with a couple of upgrades like the BOSE system and the panoramic sunroof.


----------



## vatakle (Jun 29, 2015)

I paid $38000 out the door for SV.


----------



## Lee Michael (Aug 5, 2015)

Paid $34751 plus $200 doc fee for SL with splash guards, floor mats and cargo area protector and cargo package. Got 0.0% finance.


----------

